# Ruf farmen fürs Ingi-Mount



## ciaz (20. März 2009)

Hi,

da ich mit meiner Gnomenkriegerin selten Inis besuche und leider zusätzlich noch ein paar andere Ruffraktionen vor mir habe, die ich pushen möchte, hätte ich gerne gewusst, welche Dailies es alles gibt um bei dem Vorposten erfürchtig zu werden. Da mir eh noch über 6000 Gold für die kaufbaren Mats in K3 fehlen. bietet sich das ja eh an. Und nein, ich wills mir nicht von jemand anderem bauen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruesse ciaz.

&#8364;:

So, hab nun mal mit den Dailies angefangen.. Folgendes bietet sich an:

Durchbrecht die Blockade
Tritt rein, solang' sie am Boden liegen
Leben oder Tod
Einzelteile 0 Ruf, lässt sich aber gut nebenbei mitmachen (9,96 Extragold)
Gemetzel am Schwarzwasser
Blut der Auserwählten unbedingt annehmen, bevor man "Bodenangriff" startet
Bodenangriff lässt sich wunderbar mit "Blut der Auserwählten" kombinieren
Luftangriff
König der Berge
Mehr Sendungen abfangen fehlt mir wohl noch ne Pre für

Das Rezept habe ich btw mittlerweile, jedoch fehlt mir leider noch was Kleingeld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## red171 (20. März 2009)

garkeine dailys!

einfach Heroic Instanen OHNE Wappenrock gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das pusht genug ruf.


----------



## Maternus (20. März 2009)

Lesen ist nicht so deine Welt red?

"da ich mit meiner Gnomenkriegerin selten Inis besuche"

Zumindest eine Tagesquest gibt es sehr wohl, am westlichen Flugpunkt im heulenden Fjord die Piraten im Hafen bombadieren.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (20. März 2009)

qste in Eiskrone, boreanische Tundra und im Fjord...wenn du da schaust von wem die qs kommen bekommste da schon recht gut Ruf beisammen
ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten mehr heros zu gehen


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. März 2009)

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem ^^ ...

Also es gibt einige Q´s für Vorposten, allerdings bringen die alle nich so viel Ruf ...

In Eiskrone zB "Bodenangriff", "Luftangriff", die mit den Erzen und die "Ich-klick-mich-den-Berg-hoch"-Q ...

Auf dem Grizzlyhügel, die an der Ammertannhütte, "Gemetzel am Schwarzwasser" oder so ähnlich ...

Und im Fjord ... Einmal die mit dem ollen Zeppelin an der Westwacht ... Und 3 Quests bei "Blauhimmel" ...

Die 8 Dailys für Vorposten gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings glaub ich, es gab jeweils nur 125 Ruf ...


----------



## ciaz (26. März 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?faction=1037#quests

Ka, ob das alle sind. Man kann dann noch ein Haekchen bei "taeglich" machen.




Sir schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem ^^ ...
> 
> Die 8 Dailys für Vorposten gibts
> 
> ...



Hab da nun 9 gezaehlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bei 125 Ruf pro Quest, wobei die zusaetzlich am Arsch der Welt gemacht werden muessen, werd ich mich wohl doch bequemen ein paar Inis ohne Wappenrock zu machen *seufz.


----------



## ciaz (2. April 2009)

So, hab nun mal mit den Dailies angefangen.. Folgendes bietet sich an:

Durchbrecht die Blockade
Tritt rein, solang' sie am Boden liegen
Leben oder Tod
Einzelteile 0 Ruf, lässt sich aber gut nebenbei mitmachen (9,96 Extragold)
Gemetzel am Schwarzwasser
Blut der Auserwählten unbedingt annehmen, bevor man "Bodenangriff" startet
Bodenangriff lässt sich wunderbar mit "Blut der Auserwählten" kombinieren
Luftangriff
König der Berge
Mehr Sendungen abfangen fehlt mir wohl noch ne Pre für


----------



## Mightyquinn (19. Mai 2009)

hi zusammen,

vor dem "problem" stand ich mit meinem hunter bis gestern auch. das beste sind echt hc-inis ohne rock. der tipp war gold wert! 

aber keine ahnung, ob du mitlerweile öfter in inis gehen kannst/magst. wenn das nachwievor nicht so ist, müssten auch die daylies beim argentum-turnier für den silberbund zählen. so ging mir das jedenfalls mit einem anderen char. silberbund gehört zum vorposten und wenn du bei denen ruf bekommst, steigt auch der ruf beim vorposten. ich meine es wäre 3 daylies a 275 ruf plus ein bisschen was, wenn du für die fraktionen der allianz an den start gehst und die daylies machst.

lg
moody


----------



## Totelius (22. Juli 2009)

einfach die dailys beim argentumtunier machen,die geben ruf bei dem silberbund und somit auch bei dem vorposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

